# 2018-19 schedule released



## FriscoSoccer04 (Jul 19, 2018)

http://www.ussoccerda.com/sam/standings/regevent/index.php?containerId=NzQzODA1Ng==&partialGames=1


----------



## MarkM (Jul 19, 2018)

FriscoSoccer04 said:


> http://www.ussoccerda.com/sam/standings/regevent/index.php?containerId=NzQzODA1Ng==&partialGames=1


Utah Royals in the SW conference?  That is so lame.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jul 19, 2018)

MarkM said:


> Utah Royals in the SW conference?  That is so lame.


Brutal commute for everyone. It’s the only game I do not look forward to.


----------



## Mystery Train (Jul 19, 2018)

MarkM said:


> Utah Royals in the SW conference?  That is so lame.


I believe that is actually Real Salt Lake's Phoenix AZ affiliate.  It used to be a different club name... or so I read from one of our AZ forum members.


----------



## Mystery Train (Jul 19, 2018)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Brutal commute for everyone. It’s the only game I do not look forward to.


See above.  It's Phoenix I think...


----------



## azsnowrider (Jul 19, 2018)

MarkM said:


> Utah Royals in the SW conference?  That is so lame.



We know how much you love to travel but relax it’s in Phoenix. This is the old Sereno club with a new name change. Yeah Utah in Az, don’t ask us we find it odd also.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jul 19, 2018)

Mystery Train said:


> See above.  It's Phoenix I think...


Your right. Did a quick search and here is what I found. And a much better drive.
https://www.rslsoapbox.com/utah-royals/2018/3/11/17102346/rsl-arizona-announces-utah-royals-fc-youth-teams


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jul 19, 2018)

azsnowrider said:


> We know how much you love to travel but relax it’s in Phoenix. This is the old Sereno club with a new name change. Yeah Utah in Az, don’t ask us we find it odd also.


I’m cool with driving. Just not to Utah.


----------



## azsnowrider (Jul 19, 2018)

LASTMAN14 said:


> I’m cool with driving. Just not to Utah.


I wouldn’t want that drive either. But so far it looks like it should be one trip for you guys with 2 games against both DA clubs over the weekend.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jul 19, 2018)

azsnowrider said:


> I wouldn’t want that drive either. But so far it looks like it should be one trip for you guys with 2 games against both DA clubs over the weekend.


My only concern now is where do I get good grub and some quality beers.


----------



## MarkM (Jul 19, 2018)

azsnowrider said:


> We know how much you love to travel but relax it’s in Phoenix. This is the old Sereno club with a new name change. Yeah Utah in Az, don’t ask us we find it odd also.


Thank god . . . I guess.  Lost Slammers and replaced it with a brand new AZ club.

Love to travel.  Not really for youth soccer and not to those locations.  There is a reason no one lives there . . .


----------



## Mystery Train (Jul 19, 2018)

MarkM said:


> There is a reason no one lives there . . .


My wife and I always joke, "Nobody moves to Phoenix on purpose."


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jul 19, 2018)

Mystery Train said:


> My wife and I always joke, "Nobody moves to Phoenix on purpose."


Scottsdale is nice. Especially if on a golf course.


----------



## Technician72 (Jul 19, 2018)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Brutal commute for everyone. It’s the only game I do not look forward to.


My friend, let me share my secret.....don't go. My 04 went with her team for all games outside of SoCal and I wished her luck on her travels. They're getting to that age where you don't have to lurk at practice or go to all the games. Meanwhile we can stay back and throw down a few cold ones locally. 1st round's on me.


----------



## azsnowrider (Jul 19, 2018)

Mystery Train said:


> My wife and I always joke, "Nobody moves to Phoenix on purpose."


Ouch that hurts   Quite honestly I wish you guys would stop the flow of Cali folks moving here. I don’t know how you guys live there with the traffic.


----------



## Mystery Train (Jul 19, 2018)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Scottsdale is nice. Especially if on a golf course.


Is the course air conditioned?  Nothing is nice at 112 degrees.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jul 19, 2018)

Technician72 said:


> My friend, let me share my secret.....don't go. My 04 went with her team for all games outside of SoCal and I wished her luck on her travels. They're getting to that age where you don't have to lurk at practice or go to all the games. Meanwhile we can stay back and throw down a few cold ones locally. 1st round's on me.


Ha! Common sense speaks. My wife cut me out practices because of carpool. So I’m good there. But no matter where my kids are playing I want to go. My passion runs deep for this game.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jul 19, 2018)

azsnowrider said:


> Ouch that hurts   Quite honestly I wish you guys would stop the flow of Cali folks moving here. I don’t know how you guys live there with the traffic.


I don’t leave my bubble till I have to.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jul 19, 2018)

Mystery Train said:


> Is the course air conditioned?  Nothing is nice at 112 degrees.


Ha! Everything is air con. Dry heat.


----------



## Mystery Train (Jul 19, 2018)

azsnowrider said:


> Ouch that hurts   Quite honestly I wish you guys would stop the flow of Cali folks moving here. I don’t know how you guys live there with the traffic.


But it's a dry traffic.  LOL


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jul 19, 2018)

azsnowrider said:


> Ouch that hurts   Quite honestly I wish you guys would stop the flow of Cali folks moving here. I don’t know how you guys live there with the traffic.


They dislike us more up in the Northwest.


----------



## azsnowrider (Jul 19, 2018)

Mystery Train said:


> Is the course air conditioned?  Nothing is nice at 112 degrees.


When it gets that hot Golf is cheap err cheaper. Some courses the carts have misters it works out nice. LOL


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jul 19, 2018)

azsnowrider said:


> When it gets that hot Golf is cheap err cheaper. Some courses the carts have misters it works out nice. LOL


Misters and beer go hand in hand. I’m in.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jul 20, 2018)

Whong1967 why is this old? Brand new to me.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jul 20, 2018)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Whong1967 why is this old? Brand new to me.


Probably bc they are either OCSoccermom or a friend of....


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jul 20, 2018)

Kicker4Life said:


> Probably bc they are either OCSoccermom or a friend of....


Ha! Too funny. Or is this old too?


----------



## soccer_soccer (Jul 27, 2018)

Does anyone know when 2006 DA starts ?  Sept 2018 or Sept 2019?  Who is U14 for the 2018-2019 year?  2005 or 2006????


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jul 27, 2018)

soccer_soccer said:


> Does anyone know when 2006 DA starts ?  Sept 2018 or Sept 2019?  Who is U14 for the 2018-2019 year?  2005 or 2006????


There is no DA for 2006 in Southern California


----------



## Real Deal (Jul 27, 2018)

U14 is 2005.
2004 is now U15.
There is no DA for U13 girls (which is 2006).


----------



## timmyh (Jul 28, 2018)

Real Deal said:


> U14 is 2005.
> 2004 is now U15.
> There is no DA for U13 girls (which is 2006).


Not in California, there isn't. Frontier Conference (Texas/Colorado/etc) has DA beginning at U13 (2006).


----------

